# Bandsaw Question



## jarhead165 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in the process of buying a 14" bandsaw and I have read the reviews of just about all of them. I had decided that the Jet 708115K was the one that suited my price range and requirements. Yesterday I read the specs and some positive reviews on the Rikon 14" saw and now I'm interested in it. Does anyone have any experience with or knowledge of the Rikon Bandsaw?


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

jarhead165 said:


> I'm in the process of buying a 14" bandsaw and I have read the reviews of just about all of them. I had decided that the Jet 708115K was the one that suited my price range and requirements. Yesterday I read the specs and some positive reviews on the Rikon 14" saw and now I'm interested in it. Does anyone have any experience with or knowledge of the Rikon Bandsaw?



Hello jarhead, Welcome to the RouterForums 

I have also read good reviews on the Rikon and on another wood working forum I belong too several have bought it and are happy with it. It also depends on what you want to do with it. If you are going to do resawing then I would look at comparative prices and go with a larger saw if there is a big price difference between the Jet and Rikon. When I can afford one I am going to Purchase a 17" or larger for resawing. Right now I am using a 12" Crafty which is fair to partly cloudy.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

For my money, this Grizzly will be in my shop soon. http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0555

All of the features are there and if this is too expensive, they have another 14" for $100 less. It just has less power.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Jarhead: I don't have any experience with the Rikon, but I do with the Powermatic 14". The Jet is very simular in construction to it. Which ever saw you decide on, purchase a 6" riser kit if possible. It will give you resawing capability. I think cast iron wheels are a better choice than aluminum too.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I to would go with the Grizzly, I have a lot of there tools and just love every one, And ther prices are the best around, And ther shipping is supper, You have just enought time to hang up the phone or shut down the PC before it's there HAHA. Would't shop any where else..Learning Herb


----------



## ShaneB (Sep 4, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance. What is resawing?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

ShaneB said:


> Forgive my ignorance. What is resawing?


 That is a good question and I'm sure you are not alone in wanting to know what resawing is.......

Resawing is where you take slices of a thicker piece of stock making it into thinner piece. 

The height that is talked about is how high of a piece of wood can be cut. So say you had a 2x6 you wanted to cut in to 3/8 x 6 pieces, the saw would have to have a height of at least the nominal height of the 6" height. 

Resawing can also be done on table saws or even with a hand saw....

Ed


----------

